# الغاز المنزلى ومخاطرة واجراءات السلامة



## سليم صبرة (21 يوليو 2011)

*[FONT="]اخوانى الاعزاء [/FONT][/COLOR][/B]

[FONT="]تعتبر اسطوانة الغاز المنزلى وجميع الاجهزة التى تعمل على الغاز البترولى
المسال [/FONT].
[FONT="]قنابل موقوتة وهذه القنابل معرضة
للانفجار فى اى لحظة وفى كل مكان [/FONT]


[FONT="]فى المصنع , المحلات التجارية المنازل 
محطات تعبئة الغاز [/FONT]


[FONT="]هذه القنابل الموقوتة تسفر عن دمار فى الممتلكات وخسارة فى الارواح [/FONT]


[FONT="]وكل يوم تطالنا الصحف اليومية عن خبر انفجار اسطوانة غاز والى اشتعال
الحرائق نتيجة تسريب الغاز [/FONT]


[FONT="]لذا عملت على اعداد محاضرة حول
مخاطر الغاز واجراءات السلامة الازم اتخاذها [/FONT]


[FONT="]والتدابير اللازمة للتعامل مع هذه القنابل الموقوتة [/FONT]


[FONT="]ولذا اضع بين يديكم هذه المحاضرة وانا على استعداد للمناقشة والرد على اى
استفسار حول مخاطر الغاز [/FONT]


[FONT="]وبرجو من الجميع الدخول وابداء الراى والمناقشة لكى تعم الفائدة على
الجميع [/FONT]


[FONT="]ويمكنكم تنزيل هذه المحاضرة من خلال هذا العنوان وذلك بعد الصلاة على
الحبيب محمد صلى الله علية وسلم عشرة مرات[/FONT] 


http://sub5.rofof.com/07hynfs19/Al-ghaz_almnzla.html
رجاء من كل الاخوة الاعزاء المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع لكى تعم الفائدة على الجميع*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي سليم


----------



## mooody2 (27 يوليو 2011)

thank u very much


----------



## علاء يوسف (27 يوليو 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## agharieb (7 أغسطس 2011)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## عمرالخطاب (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## كاردينيا82 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عرش المشاعر (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خير استاذي الكريم على هذا الجهد الجبار .. 

بعد التمعن في هذا البوربوينت المليء بمعلومات ثرية وبعضها جديد علي واول مرة اعلم به .. 

ولكن استاذي الكريم هناك عدة نقاط اتمنى ان اجد لها اجابة عندك .. أو عند اي احد من الأخوة الكرام .. 

في آخر معرض للطاقة المتجدده اثير هذا الموضوع وذلك لأن التوجه الآن الى استعمال هذا الغاز فالسيارات الهجينة .. 
وتحدثنا معهم عن الاشتراطات التي وضعوها كشركة مصنعه هاينداي وكشركة مفتشه وختصه كأدنوك وكمؤسسة مرخصه كشرطة ابوظبي .. 

وقال لي ان التوجه لأستعمال ينطلق من اسس اكثر امانا وذلك لأن سماكة الاسطوانة فالسيارة ستكون اكبر ب 10 ملم و لأان الاسطوانة ستكون من قطعه واحده عكس اسطوانة الغاز المستخدم فالمنزل المكونة اسطوانته من قطعتين ... 
لا أدري مالسبب في انه مصنع من قطعتين ..؟؟ 

ثانيا التمديدات او الوايرات المستخدمه فالتمديد كما قرأت انه يجب تغيرها كل خمس سنوات فهل خمس سنوات استاندر مقرر وهل هذا العمر هو العمر لهذا الواير ..؟؟ 

ثالثا فالمحبس ذو الاتجاهين المعروض في البوربوينت وجدت ان احد هذه موجه للخار ومن اشتراطاته ان يضل مفتوحا ..!! والآخر يصل للفرن .. وبما ان الاتجاه الخارج سيكون ارتفاعه موازي لطول الاسطوانه فهل هو آمن التسريب اذا حدث وخاصه انه سيكون اكثر عرضه للحريق ..؟؟ 

رابعا .. طفاية الحريق ( الهالون ) صدر قانون دولي بمنعها ومطبق الآن عندنا في ابوظبي واستبدالها بطفاية حريق k التي فقط لحرائق المطبخ 


خامسا برأيك مالذي يميز الغاز المسال الذي يورد للمنزل عبر انابيب خاصة وتمديدات عن الاسطوانات ... فهل التمديدات افضل او العكس ... 

لك جزيل الشكر على جودك سيدي


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## emad ismail (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## سليم صبرة (17 أكتوبر 2011)

عزيزى عرش 
بالنسبة للاسطوانات المستعملة فى السيارات تقريبا نفس الاسطوانات المنزلية 
ووجميع الاسطوانات التى شاهدتها فى تركيا وايطاليا وغيرها هى عبارة عن اسطوانة مكونة من قطعتين
ونفس المعدن المستعمل فى المنازل الا ان حجم الاسطوانة يختلف حسب السيارة 
واننى بنفسى عندما عملت زيارة للتركيا توجد هناك شركة تعمل اسطوانات الغاز بشكل العجل ومكونه من قطعتين ويتم تثبيت الاسطوانة مكان العجل 
وبالنسبة السبب فى جعلهم قطعتين لانه من الصعب عمل قطعة واحدة وتركيب المفتاح 
الاسطوانات الوحيدة عالميا المصنعة من قطعة واحدة هى اسطوانات ذات الضغط العالى اى حوالى 200 بار مثل ثانى اكسيد الكربون , النيتروجين , الاوكسجين وتكون الاسطوانة ثقيلة الوزن وصعب النقل والتحرك ومن الصعب وضعها فى السيارة .
اما بالنسبة للضغط الغاز فى اسطوانة السيارة يكون حوالى 7 بار وليس بحاجة لعملها قطعة واحدة 
الا ان الاسطوانة المستعملة فى السيارات يضاف لها بعض الاكسسوارات كالتالى 
يجب ان يكون مركب على الاسطوانة صمام امان مزود بانبوب الى خارج السيارة 
يكون مركب عليها ساعة تقيس الضغط وسعة الغاز الموجود فيها 
يتم تركيب سيفون فى الاسطوانة لان الغاز الخارج فى الانبوب المؤدى الى الماتور يكون سائل وليس بخار 
يكون مخرج خاص لاجراء عملية التعبئة فى محطات الغاز.
وسوف فى مرة قادمة اجيب على باقى الاسئلة تحياتى


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الإستطلاع يحتمل أكثر من أجابة فعدم وجود رقابة و جهل وقلة المعرفة ...

مشاكل التعامل مع الإسطوانات ،هي:
1-المناولة السيئة للإسطوانات سواء داخل نقاط التعبئة أو مراكز التوزيع أو بالمنازل.
2- عدم الدراية وتنفيذ إصلاح صحيح للإسطوانات.
3- صيانة الإسطوانة الواحدة عدة مرات.

أخي الكريم شكراً على الموضوع.


----------



## سليم صبرة (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اكتمال للموضع اسطوانات الغاز التى تركب فى السيارات وباشكال مختلفة 
حبيت ان اضع بعض الصور التى تظهر ان الاسطوانات مكونة اكثر من قطعة
حتى فى صورة صورتها عندما سافرت الى تركيا موضحة ان اسطوانة الغاز تاخذ شكل العجل وانا بنفسى صورتها وكنت متابعة للصناعتها وتركيبها ولحظة الفحص


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكر لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

إضافة قيمة ... في حاجة ماسة لها ...


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

شرح ممتاز جدا


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على ملف


----------



## agharieb (11 فبراير 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على إضافتك أخي سليم ...


----------



## محمودالحسيني (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الدوسي (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل صحيح ان الغاز عندما يصل الى نسبة معينة مع الهواء تنعدم رائحتة؟


----------



## سليم صبرة (21 فبراير 2012)

اخى المهندس الدوسي
اصل الغاز فى الطبيعة ليس لة اى رائحة ( عديم الرائحة ) ومن شدة خطورة هذا الغاز وشدة انفجارة التى تترواح بين 1.5 الى 8.5 % من الهواء لذا لابد من اضافة لة رائحة صناعية اثناء التكرير للتعرف على الغاز واخذ التدابر اللاوزمة لمنع التسريب وقد تم الاتفاق عالميا على اضافة مادة Ethyl Mercaptan هذة المادة ذات رائحة نتنة وثقيلة تترسب فى قاع الاسطوانات وهى غير مشتعلة واذا لامست اليدين صعب التخلص من الرائحة .
واذا زادت هذة المادة تعمل مشاكل فى اجهزة الغاز , الغاز فى حالة السيوله ليس لة رائحة اى اذا زاد الغاز فى الهواء الى بعد درجة تشبع الغاز فى الهواء تكون الرائحة شبة معدومة وهذا التشبع لا يكون فى الهواء الطلق بل يكون فى مكان مغلق وكذلك عند هذا الحد لايكون اشتعال ولا انفجار لان نسبة الاكسجين تكون معدومة


----------

